# Best motherboard for I3



## srishet (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am planning to buy new intel i3 processor. Could you please let me know which motherboard suits for this. Also i need one IDE slot in the motherboard.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2010)

core i3 not a worthy buy, get athlon II x4 635.

fill this so that we can suggest you a good config!


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> A:
> 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
> A:
> ...


----------

